# Am I cool or what?



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 10, 2008)

If you thought I was cool, wait till you see this..

It's been a while since I've done it..and the thing is....not many people know about it....(the only person from GBAtemp, that knows about this is Densetsu3000)..
I thought, you're a bunch of nice cool people, I've been hanging with you for some time now, and I think that you proved yourself worthy of seeing this masterpiece!!!

Observe:



Feel free to leave comments here or on YouTube.....I'm really interested in your thoughts, jokes, laughs, critique and opinion in general......



..
..
and it hurts as hell.....and I mean, fuck, did that hurt!!!


----------



## CorruptJon (Sep 10, 2008)

Pretty nice, I would never do that to myself though lol


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 10, 2008)

LOL for doing this...you are COOL


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 10, 2008)

Well....I though..Nintendo has been a big part of my life for many many years now...I like it very much....why the hell not!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But that's just my way of thinking.....I respect anybodies decision on not tattooing.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And notification to everybody, especially boys:
Don't get too excited watching at my body parts!!!! I know it's hard to resist, but I'm already taken.....My girlfriend owns me for almost 4 years now.....
So behave!!


----------



## Banger (Sep 10, 2008)

That is what I call a Nintendo fanboy. Now I must get drunk to get the image of your ass out of my mind.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 10, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> That is what I call a Nintendo fanboy. Now I must get drunk to get the image of your ass out of my mind.


Maybe not the best idea....Alcohol  could burn the image on your brain permanently..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now that would be cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







or not


----------



## Banger (Sep 10, 2008)

Well if I drink fast enough I dont think ill remember ever posting here


----------



## Maktub (Sep 10, 2008)

I love the spasmodic ass part.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Sep 10, 2008)

Cool? No.

Butt you get points for being seriously funny


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 10, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Well if I drink fast enough I dont think ill remember ever posting here


Yeah, that could work......go now.....fast!!!!!!

and you could use this video as an excuse to drink every day!! And don't forget to show it to your friends, than you could all drink together...


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 10, 2008)

Well I must admit I was concerned when I saw you standing there, in just your underwear, with a fat bald guy with glasses on at ass level behind you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then I heard that buzzing noise!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And if feared the worst!

But happily sodomy was not on the cards for my beloved General, but a cool tat!

I like it a lot, it p0wns in my opinion, dont know if i would have had it on my butt though, but hell theres worse places to have it! 


You are def cool!


----------



## Densetsu (Sep 10, 2008)

You've told me about it before, but this is the first time I've seen it...so that's what it looks like!  

That looks like it hurt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It would've been interesting to see a split-screen video with your face on one side and your butt cheek on the other so we could see your facial expression while he drew the tattoo on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, that's true devotion.  Impressive!  

I think Nintendo should pay you royalties for flashing your ass.  Maybe €1 for every time your video is viewed.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 10, 2008)

nice ass.


----------



## Banger (Sep 10, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was going to drink anyway today, this just gives me an excuse to do so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 10, 2008)

Lulz, Toni is the man. I would never do that.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 10, 2008)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> You've told me about it before, but this is the first time I've seen it...so that's what it looks like!
> 
> That looks like it hurt
> 
> ...


Man....Thank  you VERY MUCH.................now, back off, I'm taken!!


----------



## JPH (Sep 10, 2008)

I watched like twenty seconds of it and then stopped viewing it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 10, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> I watched like twenty seconds of it and then stopped viewing it


Awww man...you didn't even get to a good part!!!!

It gets much better.....It's like drawing on canvas..

EDIT: But much better!!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 10, 2008)

did you fart nintendo sounds?

whats up with the flexing of the cheeks?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 10, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> did you fart nintendo sounds?
> 
> whats up with the flexing of the cheeks?


Nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sounds were added afterwards....

And fuck, it was freakin' painful..I was all around with my butt..


----------



## Gore (Sep 10, 2008)

I stopped watching it after the first few seconds too.
I didn't wanna look at a strange man touching Toni's ass for 4 minutes to be honest.
skipped to the end, wasn't any better than the beginning.

Nice nerd tattoo, nerd


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm quite extreme in other aspects of life, so I can afford myself a nerd tattoo!! And thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gonna go learn quantum physics now, because I have Nintendo on my butt!!


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 10, 2008)

So when your girlfriend is spanking you, she is hitting on Nintendo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And if you're girlfriend wants to play some Nintendo.... you know what's up XD


----------



## Shelleeson (Sep 10, 2008)

that's got to be the coolest thing ever

oh you should have warned me about the music, my son is a big mario fan and came running over to see what was happening


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 10, 2008)

*Holds backside* I think I'm walking away now.


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2008)

So now we'll call you Nintendobutt.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Now, how will you show it off?


----------



## moozxy (Sep 10, 2008)

Woah! That tattooist is like LIGHTNING!
You'd think a large guy like that would be all slow and stuff but hit the Mario theme and he jumps into action and the whole tat is done in like 3 minutes! His hand was a blur!
Awesome!


----------



## Helmut (Sep 10, 2008)

Very nice tatoo and what a butt ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to get tatooed with a video game related tatoo to. A space invader on a hand, between the thumb and the index.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 10, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Well....I though..Nintendo has been a big part of my life for many many years now...I like it very much....why the hell not!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww


----------



## Ducky (Sep 10, 2008)

... Cant belive I watched a MALE'S Butt for 5 minutes now.. =o


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 10, 2008)

*GAY* Cough Splutter Cough.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Havent seen it yet and I guess I dont want to..


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 10, 2008)

That's awesome Toni!  Great tattoo.  Thanks for sharing the process with us.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Densetsu3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt it.  It's more likely they're going to shut your ass down for copyright infringement.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Sep 10, 2008)

Unlike most things Nintendo's putting out lately. You sir, are not shovelware.


----------



## WildWon (Sep 10, 2008)

WOW! So many comments:



			
				Ducky said:
			
		

> ... Cant belive I watched a MALE'S Butt for 5 minutes now.. =o



Ditto! And i didn't fap at all! AMAZING!

OHOHOH AND:

Great toni, now you've given PSP fanboys even more fodder now. Literally-- Nintendo Is Ass.

OMGOMG ANOTHER ONE!!!

So how'd it feel having something jab you in the ass repeatedly? HAHAHAHAHAHhaha *ahem*

Really though, thats fuckin rad man. I have zero ink as of now. I've been hardcore jonesin to get some work done, but ideas i've had were all taken by others. Hell years, back i wanted to get a triforce on the back of my neck (10 years ago) and when it finally came time, i did some checking and found out that the same idea had become a pop phenom... and i don't want to be another in the crowd, thought the idea was in my head years prior. (and 2/3rds of the people that have it done weren't even alive to play the first zelda... grr).  I have others i want to do, but time and muhn-eez haven't allowed :-\

Hopefully soon.

But yea, looks kiler... and the tat on it isn't to shabby either! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




erm... i mean. Awesome Tat, mang!


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So... Nintendo will be all over his ass? 


Aren't they already?


----------



## WildWon (Sep 10, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> Szyslak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It just sucks that toni is now going to be the butt of a lot of nintendo jokes *chuckle*

@toni: Dude, you've just opened yourself up to whole new world of pain puns.


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> @toni: Dude, you've just opened yourself up to whole new world of pain puns.


I'm sorry, but if you can refrain from puns regarding his butt, you, sir, are a greater man than I. 

Henceforth, Toni's ass will be known as *Ass*©Nintendo2008.


----------



## WildWon (Sep 10, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you read my last two posts? Theres no way i can refrain from thinking about toni's ass making puns about *Ass*©Nintendo2008. I'm no better than you! I'm a people just like you guys!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 10, 2008)

Man some of the comments, hell, probably all....Are so freakin' funny..
I like you guys so much.....you're funny as hell.....I'll accept all Ass-related jokes with smile on my face...

I'm glad most of you like it, and that there weren't any hate posts..


----------



## Anakir (Sep 10, 2008)

I was thinking of getting a tattoo as well.. but not on my butt lol. Probably on the back of my shoulder blade. I don't know what design I should get though.


----------



## Law (Sep 10, 2008)

That is one of the most extreme things I've seen in a while.

You are now 10,000x more awesome than I thought you were, Toni.



Spoiler



Although, 10,000 x 0 isn't really all that much, is it?
Just kidding


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 10, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> I was thinking of getting a tattoo as well.. but not on my butt lol. Probably on the back of my shoulder blade. I don't know what design I should get though.
> Hehe, it's actually matter of preference..Keep in mind you'll have it for rest of you life, and if you're really sure you'll be OK with it after some time...5-10-30 years..
> 
> QUOTE(Law @ Sep 10 2008, 10:01 PM) That is one of the most extreme things I've seen in a while.
> ...








Yeah, that wouldn't be too much....but I know you think I'm awesome!!!!
Thanks very much........I guess I like Nintendo THAT much!


----------



## miruki (Sep 10, 2008)

Aww man, and now I already wanted to ask if you'd marry me, since you've got such a smexy Nintendo ass... XD

D-did it really hurt that much? I've heard tattooing on chubbier places like the ass doesn't hurt as much as on places directly above the bone because I've always wanted a barcode of a milk bottle on my neck tattooed.. XDD


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 10, 2008)

miruki said:
			
		

> Aww man, and now I already wanted to ask if you'd marry me, since you've got such a smexy Nintendo ass... XD
> 
> D-did it really hurt that much? I've heard tattooing on chubbier places like the ass doesn't hurt as much as on places directly above the bone because I've always wanted a barcode of a milk bottle on my neck tattooed.. XDD


Hehe....I did have sexy ass before..but now, it's uber-sexy....

For me, it was most painful tattoo I did!! It doesn't matter that it's chubby place, because skin is thick, and therefore, the needle has to go a bit deeper..
I've been said (and I know from personal experience so far) that ass is the one of the most painful places on body (there are extreme ones that I don't count like genitals)..But neck was most painless for me!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know why, but it almost didn't hurt at all (directly above the bone)..But the leg (above the bone) , again, hurts like hell.....


----------



## miruki (Sep 11, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> miruki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed, it ist! XD

Ahh, that gives me hope for my future tattoo plans, since I don't want any on my butt or legs XD But I think I'll have to gather some more courage before I'll dare making one since I'm waaay too weak to that kind of pain! ;_;


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 11, 2008)

Well, if you decide to get a tattoo, pain is the last reason to stop you...It's not _that_ kind of pain at all..
Although it hurts, I actually enjoy tattooing..I like the process, I like the healing, and in the end I like to have it on me..

But the main thing you should think about is design, and if you're sure to get something like that!!

EDIT: ..and thanx for the comment!!


----------



## miruki (Sep 11, 2008)

oh well, I think design is not really what you'd call a barcode, lol. XD It's just a silly little thing I want to have and since I have long hair I can always hide it and stuff, but I like the thought of going to the super market, getting my neck scanned and it says "MILK" on the screen... HAHA so cool! (since my name is Milki haha XD)

I've been thinking of tattooing one of my drawing on my arm tho.. but I don't think I'll do that anymore... I mean, it's somehow cool to have your own art on your body but I dunno, I think it won't suit me to have some big tattoo.. oO


----------



## WildWon (Sep 11, 2008)

I love ink and metal. I want more metal and ink. So very badly. And seeing that video makes me want to go get shit done NOW lol. I want ink more than metal, but can't afford that right now. So metal will cover it for a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BUT for Wife® and my 1 year wedding aniversary (Oct 20th ALMOST HERE!!!) we're going to get identical work done for our gifts to each other. Her second, my first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CAN'T WAIT! (dunno what its gonna be yet. we're thinking of ideas, but we're looking for that *DING* THATS THE ONE idea.)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 11, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> I love ink and metal. I want more metal and ink. So very badly. And seeing that video makes me want to go get shit done NOW lol. I want ink more than metal, but can't afford that right now. So metal will cover it for a bit
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Aww..that's nice....November 27th will be 4 years of my relationship with my girlfriend....and that's pretty much considering we're both only 20..
We were thinking about getting the same stuff for long time, but it's on "wait" for now, because we have really different taste in what we like to be "marked" with..She's all about cute stuff, cartoonish and such, and I'm all about BioMechanics and radioactivity..
I probably will be getting that picture of me kissing with her (you know, it's THE picture) tattooed on my leg......But I have some priorities for now.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Man, it looks like I'm waking up some urges in you!! It's enough for you too see me and you MUST do stuff, it's so cute.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I so want to meet you..


----------



## mcp2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Awwww yeah! Sexy and cool.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 11, 2008)

LOL! Your butt cheek totally clenches around 2:15 - 2:16!

That must have hurt like hell but you suffer for your art, you know?

Thanks for sharing Toni!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 11, 2008)

mcp2 said:
			
		

> Awwww yeah! Sexy and cool.
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah....no pain no gain..But main, I'd do it every day...no remorse about it at all..

If I ever do anything interesting like this again...I'll be sure to share!!


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Apr 26, 2012)

Toni Plutonij said:


> QUOTE(mcp2 @ Sep 11 2008, 07:32 PM) Awwww yeah! Sexy and cool.Thank you!! Me like being sexy..QUOTE(PizzaPasta @ Sep 11 2008, 08:27 PM) LOL! Your butt cheek totally clenches around 2:15 - 2:16!That must have hurt like hell but you suffer for your art, you know?Thanks for sharing Toni!Yeah....no pain no gain..But remain, I'd do it every day...no remorse about it at all..If I ever do anything interesting like this again...I'll be sure to share!!


Sorry to revive such an old topic, but do you still have the tattoo? Got any others?


----------



## prowler (Apr 26, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> but do you still have the tattoo?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Apr 26, 2012)

prowler said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > but do you still have the tattoo?


Can be removed.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Apr 26, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Can be removed.



Could have just PMed him.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Apr 26, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > Can be removed.
> ...


maybe others wanted to see his ass


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 26, 2012)

Haha, sweet. Now what's going on the other cheek?


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 26, 2012)

He wants his ass.


----------



## Tsuteto (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm just looking at and thinking, "... Cattle branding, anyone?"


----------



## Sterling (Apr 26, 2012)

Butt, does it contain the Universal Machine Time Travel Code?

(Damn, this is an old topic. >.


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 26, 2012)

I just hope you didn't give the guy a hard time by eating beans


----------



## Gahars (Apr 26, 2012)

Huh, I guess Nintendo _can_ leave you butthurt. *rimshot*

Thank you, thank you, you've been a terrific audience.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 27, 2012)

I haven't seen it.

That's awesome.  That's also devotion.

You ought to get a GBATemp tattoo now, man   The other cheek is calling!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Apr 27, 2012)

My love level for nintendo, has suddenly gained after watching that....
Weird
don't know why


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 30, 2012)

ohhh, this thin reviwed 



Zerosuit connor said:


> Sorry to revive such an old topic, but do you still have the tattoo? Got any others?


Yeah, still have the tattoo XD it's not oin anywhere, besides, I'm thinking about getting something around the logo, to cover the whole left cheek.

And yeah, I have other tattoos, but nothing else is related to Nintendo.



SinHarvest24 said:


> Haha, sweet. Now what's going on the other cheek?


Other cheek will be part of the much biger tattoo, biomechanical (well, more mechanical) stuff.




B-Blue said:


> He wants his ass.


Of course, everybody want my ass!



Tsuteto said:


> I'm just looking at and thinking, "... Cattle branding, anyone?"


XD kinda, yeah 



eyes said:


> I just hope you didn't give the guy a hard time by eating beans


He's a friend, so I behaved!



Gahars said:


> Huh, I guess Nintendo _can_ leave you butthurt. *rimshot*
> 
> Thank you, thank you, you've been a terrific audience.






plasma dragon007 said:


> I haven't seen it.
> 
> That's awesome.  That's also devotion.
> 
> You ought to get a GBATemp tattoo now, man   The other cheek is calling!


Other cheek is already spoken for....however, there is still spot on the one with the Nintendo logo...... 



Chikaku-chan said:


> My love level for nintendo, has suddenly gained after watching that....
> Weird
> don't know why


I'm extremely glad to hear this!


----------



## triassic911 (May 2, 2012)

Nice dude. It's nice to see people getting tattoo's of something that's actually meaningful in their life. I myself have a tattoo that says '1337' on my left arm. Pretty soon I am getting the old saying from Assassin's Creed on my right. "Nothing is true. Everything is permitted."


----------

